# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  κεχρί σε γλάστρα

## stefos

Έβαλα κεχρί σε γλάστρα και μου φύτρωσε και γρήγορα μάλιστα!!
Τώρα έχει βγάλει βελόνες γύρω στους 10 ποντους.
Μπορώ να κόψω και να δώσω στα πουλιά??? Κανει??
Επίσης έβαλα και καμελινα αλλά αυτή ίσα ίσα που έχει πετάξει

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στέφανε αν θες μπορείς να μας δείξεις φώτο από τα τσαμπιά ; 
Τι σπόρο χρησιμοποίησες ; Του μείγματος ;

----------


## stefos

Ναι μαριε οτι βάζω στα πουλιά , αυτούς φυτεψα,   φωτό. αύριο .
Δεν έχει κάνει τσαμπιά απλα κάτι βελόνες έχουν σηκωθεί καρφί καμμία 10ρια πόντους

----------


## jk21

Ο Στεφανος εννοει τον καναρινοσπορο Μαριε νομιζω .




Εσυ μαλλον το millet




Στεφανε να το αφησεις σε καθε περιπτωση απο τις δυο  ,να μεγαλωσει να δωσεις με σπορο

----------


## CreCkotiels

ααα οκ γιατί μπερδεύτηκα χαχαχαχα  :: 

Πάντως και τον καναρινόσπορο που είχα φυτέψει και γενικά βάζω στον κήπο το καλοκαίρι ,  τα καναρίνια τον έφαγαν και ξερό και χλωρό (είχε δέσει πρώτα καρπό βέβαια) ενώ οι καρδερίνες που επισκέπτονται τον κήπο ήρθαν όταν ήταν ξερός ή ημίξερος ! 

Κοίταξα λοιπόν τα σπόρια και είδα πως σαν ημίξερος ή ξερός είναι πιο μεγάλος και βγαίνει πιο εύκολα από το κεφαλάκι ο σπόρος απ'ότι όταν είναι χλωρός που επίσης δεν είναι και στο κανονικό του μέγεθος !

----------


## stefos

Ναι το κεχρί ή και ασπουρι που το λένε αλλιώς.
Αν δώσω τα βλασταρακια δεν κάνουν? Ή δεν έχουν θρεπτική αξία ??

----------


## stefos

Ωχ την ωρα που έγραφα ποσταριζε και ο Μάριος !!
Εντάξει μου λυθηκαν οι απορίες .......... 
Ευχαριστώ Μαριε !  ............
Αν θέλει κάποιος να προσθέσει κάτι..........?

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε χορτα εχει και η λαικη .... ημιωριμο καναρινοσπορο οχι !!!  ειδικα αν μεγαλωσει και εχεις μικρα εκεινη την εποχη  ,θα ειναι σαν να δινεις φυτρα 


Απο τι μαρκα σπορους ειναι; αν ειναι απο εταιρια που δινει και λιανικη απλα πες μας την χωρα προελευσης

----------


## stefos

Είναι κεχρί Καναδά , ξέρετε αυτό το πολυδιαφημισμενο !!!!! 
Από την ημέρα που το φυτεψα μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα  ισως και λιγοτερο πέταξε καρφακια.
Εντάξει Δημήτρη θα περιμένω να γίνει..,.... , ελπίζω να έχω έτοιμο ημιωριμο σπόρο  όταν και αν θα έχω νεοσσούς !!!

----------


## jk21

Κεχρι Καναδα οι περισσοτερες εταιριες εχουν ... εκει ειναι η μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη παγκοσμια  .Το θεμα ειναι ποιανης εταιριας . Αν ειναι εταιρια χοντρικης την αναφερεις ,αν πουλα και λιανικη  προσδιοριζεις την εδρα της μαμας εταιριας ωστε σε καθε περιπτωση το *καλο προιον* να διαφημιζεται ! και ενα κεχρι που φυτρωνει ,ειναι καλο

----------


## stefos

Μάλιστα , αρα είναι καλό το συγκεκριμένο ! Το παίρνω παντα απο το ίδιο μαγαζί και υποτίθεται οτι μου δίνει της manitoba , αυτό ζητάω.
Λέω υποτίθεται γιατί δεν. εχω  δώσει προσοχή στο τσουβαλι που μου βαζει.
Έχω πάρει και απο άλλου εδώ στην γειτονιά και το πεταξα τα πουλιά ούτε το ακουμπησαν ......

----------


## jk21

βαλε αν θες να κανεις φυτρα .Ισως καθυστερησει αλλα να επιμεινεις να βγουνε και ας μην τα δωσει να φανε αν δεν βγουν γρηγορα .Θελω να δω αν βλαστανουν και σε διαδικασια φυτρων και σε τι ποσοστο .Μαθε αν ειναι Μανιτομπα

----------


## stefos

> βαλε αν θες να κανεις φυτρα .Ισως καθυστερησει αλλα να επιμεινεις να βγουνε και ας μην τα δωσει να φανε αν δεν βγουν γρηγορα .Θελω να δω αν βλαστανουν και σε διαδικασια φυτρων και σε τι ποσοστο .Μαθε αν ειναι Μανιτομπα


Τα έβαλα για φύτρα Δημήτρη! Λοιπόν γίνανε κάποια γρήγορα και μεγαλώσανε αρκετά  , κάποια δεν σκάσανε καθόλου! 
Ερώτηση  η σχετικη υγρασία που έχουν μήπως κάνει κακό??
Στο παρελθόν στην ίδια ερώτηση μου είπες ότι δεν υπάρχει προβλημα !! Απλά φοβάμαι όσο νά ναι .......

----------


## jk21

Σε τι ποσοστο φυτρωσανε ; επιβεβαιωσες την εταιρια; 

τα φυτρα δεν γινεται να αναπτυχθουν χωρις υγρασια .Αν ξεπλενονται πολυ συχνα ,αν προερχονται απο σπορους που δεν  εχουν και εσωτερικα τον ασπεργιλλο (εξωτερικα το προβλημα με συχνο πλυσιμο ειναι μηδαμινο ) δεν εχεις θεμα .Αν βεβαια καταναλωθουν εγκυρα .Δινουμε ομως φυτρα να φαγωθουν ,απο σπορους που τουλαχιστον το 80 με 90 % βλαστανουν και μαλιστα οχι μετα απο πολλες μερες .Σε αλλη περιπτωση οι σποροι που δεν φυτρωνουν ειναι πολλοι υποπτοι για μεταδοση προβληματων

Για να γινουν βεβαια  φυτα και να μεγαλωσουν ,μας κανουν ολα οσα τελικα φυτρωσουν

----------


## stefos

> Σε τι ποσοστο φυτρωσανε ; επιβεβαιωσες την εταιρια; 
> 
> τα φυτρα δεν γινεται να αναπτυχθουν χωρις υγρασια .Αν ξεπλενονται πολυ συχνα ,αν προερχονται απο σπορους που δεν  εχουν και εσωτερικα τον ασπεργιλλο (εξωτερικα το προβλημα με συχνο πλυσιμο ειναι μηδαμινο ) δεν εχεις θεμα .Αν βεβαια καταναλωθουν εγκυρα .Δινουμε ομως φυτρα να φαγωθουν ,απο σπορους που τουλαχιστον το 80 με 90 % βλαστανουν και μαλιστα οχι μετα απο πολλες μερες .Σε αλλη περιπτωση οι σποροι που δεν φυτρωνουν ειναι πολλοι υποπτοι για μεταδοση προβληματων
> 
> Για να γινουν βεβαια  φυτα και να μεγαλωσουν ,μας κανουν ολα οσα τελικα φυτρωσουν


Δυστηχως εταιρεια δεν επηβεβαιωσα ,   ακομα , τελευταια παει ενας φιλος εκει και με εξυπηρετει. 
Λοιπον σημερα που ξαναεδωσα τα φυτρα μεγαλωσανε ακομα περισσοτερο !!!!! Απο αυτα που δεν σκασανε δεν εβαλα καθολου.....
Παντως τα πουλια δεν τα τρωνε και πολυ (τις καρδερινες εννοω) ,  τα καναρινια  τα εξαφανιζουνε στην στιγμη!!

----------


## stefos

Ααα ξεχασα φυτρωσανε περιπου σε ποσοστο πανω απο 50% , εκεινο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι αλλα φυτρωσανε φουλ!! και γρηγορα !και αλλα αργησανε ή δεν βλαστωσαν καθολου!

----------


## jk21

θα σου συνιστουσα να μην δωσεις αλλα απο αυτα

----------


## stefos

Τι δεν σου αρεσει???

----------


## jk21

οταν καποια φυτρωνουν και πολλα οχι ,τοτε οσα δεν φυτρωνουν δεν ειναι και τα φρεσκοτερα ,με οτι μπορει αυτο συνεπαγεται για το πιθανο φορτιο οχι και τοσο καλων οργανισμων που κουβαλανε πανω τους .Οταν λοιπον ειναι διπλα διπλα ,δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ...

----------

